
Detecting Spoofed Messages Using Clock Skew - CapitalistCartr
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/07/detecting_spoof_1.html
======
brudgers
Direct link to paper: [https://kabru.eecs.umich.edu/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/se...](https://kabru.eecs.umich.edu/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/sec16-final165_final.pdf)

